# squid access.log



## mgraf (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
die Feiertage gut - und vorallem, ohne dramatische Gewichtszunahme überstanden  ?

Ich spiele gerade mit Squid als Caching-Server rum und habe ihn mir mal probeweise auf einem Virtuellen PC (Windows) installiert.
Was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist das access.log und zwar rufe ich mehrmals eine HTML-Datei (mit JS und CSS im Header und etwas Text) im FF auf, läuft auch alles wunderbar über Squid (Port 80) und Apache (Port  8080).
Allerdings schreibt er mir ins access.log auch nach dem x-ten Aufruf bei den einzelnen Dateien "TCP_MISS/304" aber eigentlich sollt er die Datei doch irgendwan zwischenspeichern und "TCP_HIT" angeben oder?

Ich setze über Apachen meine Header, Expires, ETags.... funktioniert auch (die Expires liegen auf Ende Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen anzuführen, das wichtig ist...

Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Idee dazu!

lg & Danke
michi


----------

